# What kind of mask should I get for soap making.



## steffm (Jun 23, 2010)

The fumes from the lye/water mixing are making me nervous.  We always have the window open in the summer, as well as fans going.  I do the lye mix in front of the window.  The fumes make me so nervous, especially with four little kids in the house.  What kind of mask can I get that will help with the fumes?  Thanks !

Steffani


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the throw away ones from the hardware store; there's 2 types over here, one just for dust and one for when your using chemical substances. 
I use the one appropriate for chemical substances.
It does seem to help a lot and I also wear them when working with powdered colorants.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 23, 2010)

I totally understand your nervousness, but as long as you respect the lye and take the proper precautions that it deserves, mixing your lye solution should not be a scary undertaking. I find it much more precarious driving driving through the crazy intersection by my house than I do mixing up my lye solution.   

Everyone has their own 'system' for avoiding lye fumes. Some use masks and some use other things. The 'mask' that I use is a thick, tightly woven, cotton cloth diaper that I've folded over in thirds lengthwise, and then over again in thirds widthwise. This makes for 9 layers of protection. I take a deep breath of fresh air before commencing to mix, and then I hold the folded diaper over my nose and mouth when mixing my lye as I slowly breathe out at the same time. When I need to breathe in, I either turn my head away and and take a breath through the diaper, or else leave the immediate area to take a breath in a fresh air place, and then I quickly come back to resume stirring as I slowly breathe out though the diaper again.

The place in which I mix my lye is my well ventilated garage, and I also make sure to tell everyone 'Danger! Keep Out!' whenever I'm mixing up a btach of lye solution. My family is well-trained to avoid the garage whenever I'm making lye solution.


IrishLass


----------



## donniej (Jun 23, 2010)

I mix lye water outside.  Even with the windows open, I don't think it's enough.  

A dust mask provides marginal protection from lye fumes.  A respirator with the dual cartridges works great though.  I got mine from Lowes or Home Depot, I think it was ~$25.  They last forever and the cartridges are easily replacable...


----------



## Northland Naturals (Jun 23, 2010)

does anyone else find that 'sweetening' your lye solution with 1 tbs PPO helps with the fumes?  i always melt sugar into the water before mixing in the lye and have not had major fumes since doing so.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it just me or what? I have NEVER noticed any really bad fumes. I mix together in the kitchen sink with the window open. I hold my breath for about 15 seconds and sometimes breath with my t-shirt over my nose..  

Should the fumes be worse than that?


----------



## opalgirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Jezzy I do the exact same thing. lol


----------



## honor435 (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont use a mask, when I first started I tripled up a dish towel and put it over my nose and mouth, now I just kinda turn my head away, while stirring, i rarely breath in anything, or rather smell anything. Or i stir by the open window, but depending what way the wind is, sometimes makes it worse.


----------



## soapsmurf (Jun 23, 2010)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Is it just me or what? I have NEVER noticed any really bad fumes. I mix together in the kitchen sink with the window open. I hold my breath for about 15 seconds and sometimes breath with my t-shirt over my nose..
> 
> Should the fumes be worse than that?


How much vapor is produced depends on how high the temperature gets.  The cooler the liquid used to make the lye solution, the less vapors produced.  Also, the speed at which you add the lye can make a difference.  Adding a little at a time will tend to produce less vapor than dumping the entire amount into a room temperature solution.


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never smelled fumes either, but I don't hang my head over it since I mix on my scale and I'm not tall enough to do that lol. I also use a mask from walmart it has a little plastic filter type thing on it, but it doesn't use cartridges. I use it over and over again.


----------



## BakingNana (Jun 23, 2010)

I use the chemical mask, also...the one that looks like a simple dust mask except for the respiration exhaust valve in the center.  Completely blocks fumes and costs about $7 at the hardware store.  Before using that, I would notice my throat felt sort of scratchy the next day even if I hadn't smelled the fumes.


----------



## steffm (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone !  I saw these online-

http://www.websoft-solutions.net/3m_Org ... er-res.htm

http://www.cmcgov.com/store/pc/viewPrd. ... DQod6TsV6A

Will have to check them out a little closer when I don't have littles screaming at me   .


----------



## steffm (Jun 23, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I totally understand your nervousness, but as long as you respect the lye and take the proper precautions that it deserves, mixing your lye solution should not be a scary undertaking. I find it much more precarious driving driving through the crazy intersection by my house than I do mixing up my lye solution.
> 
> Everyone has their own 'system' for avoiding lye fumes. Some use masks and some use other things. The 'mask' that I use is a thick, tightly woven, cotton cloth diaper that I've folded over in thirds lengthwise, and then over again in thirds widthwise. This makes for 9 layers of protection. I take a deep breath of fresh air before commencing to mix, and then I hold the folded diaper over my nose and mouth when mixing my lye as I slowly breathe out at the same time. When I need to breathe in, I either turn my head away and and take a breath through the diaper, or else leave the immediate area to take a breath in a fresh air place, and then I quickly come back to resume stirring as I slowly breathe out though the diaper again.
> 
> ...



I never thought about our cloth diapers like that  .  They are all in rotation right now, so no extras.  May have to give it a whirl, though!  Thanks!


----------



## steffm (Jun 23, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I use the chemical mask, also...the one that looks like a simple dust mask except for the respiration exhaust valve in the center.  Completely blocks fumes and costs about $7 at the hardware store.  Before using that, I would notice my throat felt sort of scratchy the next day even if I hadn't smelled the fumes.



That is me, too.  My throat feels so weird the next day.  I can't stand it.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 23, 2010)

*lye fumes*

I don't wear a mask, but I have a corner window over my sink that I open when I'm making the lye. I add the lye slowly to the water, look away while taking a big breath, turn back and give the solution a quick swirl. Then, I avoid that area, while I get my oils going. I think the corner window helps a lot, because of cross ventilation.  In the winter, I mix it on my back porch where the fumes aren't a problem. Then I set the covered solution in a snow drift. It cools quickly, and I can make soap that much faster!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 24, 2010)

I haven't made more than a 40 oz batch of soap at a time, so the lye amount is under 6 oz.  I mix the lye solution on my flat top stove with the vent fan on high.  I usually put sugar in the water first, and fumes haven't been a problem at all.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2010)

I go outside always and turn my head away from the rising fumes. I used to hold my breath but now I usually don't bother anymore. It has never bothered me since the first time I mixed (when I stuck my face into the cup, whoops! lol!) I would definitely say you wouldn't need a mask to do this, but safety first I guess...


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I mix it together outside with the wind to my back. The only time I smelled anything was when I made beer soap (puke).


----------

